# Camp NaNoWriMo 2016



## Chessie (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi, is anyone doing camp in April this year? I know the idea is to get "cabins" on the NaNo page but I've always found that confusing and wanted to start a thread for our Mythic Scribes members doing the challenge. You can set your own word count for the month and can work on any project. Would anyone else like to join in? We can post our project titles, a bit of info on what you'd like to achieve, and update here throughout the month. You can also find more information on here.


----------



## Velka (Mar 26, 2016)

I've signed up, user name Velka. Not sure what I'm going to use the camp for; still deciding on whether to set a word count target for my WIP or to use the month to work on one of two new story ideas (one of them being the story I wrote for the Top Scribe challenge).

I've never participated in NaNo or the spring/summer camps, but I thought this would be a good way to get a feel for the process and see if I want to jump in next November.


----------



## ThinkerX (Mar 27, 2016)

I am signed up.  The NaNo months are when I have chosen to work on my longer (35,000+ word) rough drafts.  This time around, it's 'Empire: Metropolis,'  fourth in the 'Empire' series. Alas, for a whole slew of reasons, I am not going to finish the rewrite/edit of the first in that series before starting on the fourth.  

I am 'Thinker 102' on NaNo.

Because of Camp NaNo, I will be giving participants in the next 'Top Scribe' the full month of April and then some to work on their stories.  I'll post the prompts for that tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Chilari (Mar 27, 2016)

Okay, I'm doing it. Aiming for 30,000 words - I know I can average 1,000 a day because I did in November. More achievable than 50,000. Also in April: I'm gonna learn French. Well, spend a certain amount of time each day attempting to learn French via Duolingo. So it's going to be a busy month. I've got the momentum on my novel, and 30,000 words should get me through a fair chunk of it. It'll triple what I've got so far.

I'm Chilari there too.


----------



## ThinkerX (Apr 2, 2016)

900 words for my first night.

Still not much of an outline.


----------



## Aspasia (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm doing Camp! Got about 800 words, most of them suck (stressful day, no sleep, and it's been a loooong time since I tried to write a novel). My MC's last name is Knifehand (WTH), her current best insult is to wish someone's pants caught fire, and all my chars have spent most of the last 700 words glaring at each other and everything else in the tavern. Yes, I started in a tavern. I think the theme for this NaNo is "just get some (*^@$(* words on the page". 

Tomorrow if I still find the setting/situation boring, I'm going to start doing dares. I WILL get past my dreaded 5k story slump, even if I have to turn every character into a Pokemon Master to do it!

Fortunately, I'm easily amused. This story might be the stupidest thing I ever write, but if I can stick to the thing long enough maybe I can get my writing streak back. No pressure writing--it ALREADY sucks, so what's to fear?

Less than six hours sleep is very bad for me, I tell you.

I'm silicon on NaNo. Already in a cabin, but I never participate much on them anyway. Good luck to everyone as we dive in to Day 2!


----------



## Velka (Apr 2, 2016)

Got 1316 words written yesterday. Good start towards my 30,000 goal. Weekends are usually the most unproductive writing days for me though, so I'm hoping going over 1000 every weekday will help keep my word count on track.


----------



## Chessie (Apr 2, 2016)

Day 2 of Camp NaNo! Anyone up for some fishing? Fishing for words...that is! 

As of this morning I'm at 4579 words out of my 60k goal. This is my only project now that I'm no longer on deadline so I can breathe a little easier. Whew. Got my coffee and the keyboard set up on my tablet which means an entire morning/afternoon of writing. My goal is 3k for the day the rest of April. Given that writing is my job now, there's no excuse to do anything less. (btw my cabin isn't all that talkative but there's other fantasy writers in there so that's cool)


----------



## Caged Maiden (Apr 3, 2016)

I signed up today, no telling whether I'll actually do anything. If anyone has a cabin going, I'm anihow


----------



## Aspasia (Apr 3, 2016)

Wrote a sensible opening, which I actually kind of like. Strange how words flow so much easier with pen and paper for me than typed! I haven't counted up. Hope everyone's stories are going well!


----------



## ThinkerX (Apr 3, 2016)

Another 600 words today, which got Chapter One finished and Chapter Two started.  I have a fair idea as to Chapter Two's sequence, but Chapter Three...


----------



## ThinkerX (Apr 4, 2016)

Well, up to 3300 words, which is almost on target.  

Chapter Two is done or nearly so - I'm debating adding a few additional paragraphs.  Chapter Three...my internal movie projector is showing mostly blank screens there.  I might do a quick stub of a few hundred words and then jump straight into Chapter Four.


----------



## Aspasia (Apr 4, 2016)

Nothing today ... had to be an adult and do responsible things that kept me away from my notebook all day. Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## Chessie (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm at 6453 for today but was hoping to make it past 7k. My mind is shot though...so maybe I'll just watch some Forensic Files, hit the hay, and wake up hella early to push out some words. I'm also kind of stuck in my story right now so sleeping on it might be the best thing.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Apr 4, 2016)

can I get an invite to the mythic cabin? I'm anihow. I got put into a random cabin and just opted out of it, so I could accept a new invite.


----------



## Nimue (Apr 4, 2016)

A friend's wedding ate my weekend, so I'm just getting started here!  But I would like to do April NaNo, though probably not the cabin stuff.  I'm aiming for about 12k words, back up to my rate in March.

I'm being reminded of just how much I love this story... No matter my word count, I've got the warm fuzzies. ^^


----------



## ThinkerX (Apr 4, 2016)

Caged Maiden said:


> can I get an invite to the mythic cabin? I'm anihow. I got put into a random cabin and just opted out of it, so I could accept a new invite.



I am not in a cabin at the moment.  Focus is on writing.  About 400 words so far today, hope to top a thousand.


----------



## ThinkerX (Apr 5, 2016)

Another 1100 words tonight.  Still on track.  

Added another dozen paragraphs to chapter two.  Chapter three turned into more of a stub than I realized, have to figure something there.  And I got off to a messy start on chapter four.  

Getting into character name issues.  (Always a pain with me.)  I have lists and lists, but they're never long enough, and some of these characters are carryovers from earlier novellas in this series.


----------



## Chessie (Apr 5, 2016)

Wow, Thinker. Already kicking ass.  

@Maiden, I'm in a cabin but not participating much. I've typed more here lol.

I've come down with a case of chest cold. Sick. Both the cats are sick (been giving them turns of homeopathic medicine which isn't going well because they love to scratch). My husband? He's off hiking a huge mountain. Sigh.

I'm at 7577 but am about to start writing for the day. My hope is to get past the 10k mark, so about six 30 min sprints. Got massively stuck last night but ended up doing about 300 words more after doing some reading. Still stuck but I'll get myself out of this corner yet.


----------



## Velka (Apr 5, 2016)

Wrote absolutely nothing on the weekend, but I did other fun things (and a few not so fun things - ugh, wedding shower party). Last night was all writing, unfortunately it was work related. Tonight I'm hoping to finish off the work writing and salvage some time for my writing... we'll see.


----------



## ThinkerX (Apr 6, 2016)

Whoops.  Posted the word count in the wrong thread last night.


----------



## ThinkerX (Apr 11, 2016)

Well, life happened last week, which in my case usually translates to vehicle/work issues.  Well, that and a minor resurgence of last months health issues.  

Along about last Wednesday I realized my writing had taken a wrong turn. My word count went from 800 - 1200 words down to less than 500.  So, I sat down and did up a proper outline.  Still flawed, but it at least tells me which mental movie clip to drop in which chapter...most of the time. Deleted a few hundred words - wrong POV.  Still have issues to resolve - I got a character who is introduced in one chapter (He pretty much has to be) but doesn't get properly described until the next.  I need to figure something out there.  And I have what will end up being three short chapters all squeezed together because of a sequence issue.  Not that big of a deal, since she's isolated from the other MC's during most of the story.

Anyhow, as of now, I stand at 8600 words.  I might tap away a bit more tonight.

How are the rest of you doing?


----------



## Fluffypoodel (Apr 11, 2016)

I didn't see this until last night. Glad to see that everyone is getting some writing done. I just broke 14k last Friday but didn't get to write at all this past weekend so I have a little catching up to do.


----------



## Chessie (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm sucking shittier than a puppy with worms. The reasons are beyond my control right now; posted about it in my writerly thread. I'm determined to finish the month with something though. I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Nimue (Apr 12, 2016)

Haven't written anything this month.  At first I blamed it on videogames, but the moment I sit down, it becomes obvious how terrible my writing is.  It's not worth the effort.


----------



## Chessie (Apr 12, 2016)

Nimue said:


> Haven't written anything this month.  At first I blamed it on videogames, but the moment I sit down, it becomes obvious how terrible my writing is.  It's not worth the effort.


I'm sorry you feel this way about your writing, Nimue. For what it's worth, I think it's lovely and holds a lot of promise. Hopefully one day you can see that.


----------



## Nimue (Apr 12, 2016)

That's really kind, Ches.  I know it's just a feeling, and I'll keep trying...just not today.  I need to reset somehow.


----------



## Heliotrope (Apr 13, 2016)

Randomly clicked on this thread... For what it's worth Nim, I always thought you had loads of talent too.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Apr 13, 2016)

Nimue, your writing is good, you're just doing the thing we all do. We beat ourselves up because we're going to fall short of perfection today, and the thing is...there's no perfect. I get it, I really do. I feel like I've put in SO much work, and I'm only barely passable. So I really feel ya. Chin up. We'll get through this. 

On another note, my nano cabin has gone silent (like in Down Periscope where they turn the whole sub off). So I'm going to post my daily quotes here because I enjoy doing them because it keeps em happy about whatever I'm doing for the day. 

Here's a couple:
Sunday:


> “Seems you’ve got a reputation for winning. I mean, if three men all pissing in the same trough don’t have anything better to talk about than you and your game, I should probably feel honored to be your opponent.”



Tuesday:


> “And you might want to watch your back. Something ain’t right with him. Most folks try to outrun you if they know they’re being followed. Not him. He was all too happy to lead out with the fists. And he’s real quiet, too. Quieter than Shadow’s old mentor. _That_ quiet.â


----------



## Chessie (Apr 13, 2016)

My cabin went silent, too! I don't really care about them anyway. 

Yesterday, I wrote a paragraph and laughed with my husband about having met my goal for the day. The anesthesia, sedative, and however many milligrams of painkillers I had in my system yesterday are gone today and I'm feeling a bit clear headed so I'm about to start writing.


----------



## Incanus (Apr 13, 2016)

Nimue, I agree with the others here.  I hope you stick it out, because I hope to someday pick up one of your books off the shelf...


----------



## Nimue (Apr 13, 2016)

Augh, you guys are too nice.  I can't get better motivation to stop being a lazy blob than that...

Kudos to everybody doing proper typing this month.  I like your snippets, CM, they sound very natural.


----------



## Chessie (Apr 13, 2016)

Nimue said:


> Augh, you guys are too nice.  I can't get better motivation to stop being a lazy blob than that...


Well, it depends. What kind of video games are you playing?  I played Fallout 4 for 3 months straight in November (if ya'll recall that I disappeared from our NaNo thread then). Every now and then I think we need creativity stimulated from somewhere else. 

By the way...I've been writing. The narcotics have me in and out of sleep (woke up earlier with my hands on the keyboard) but I'm slowly, surely, stacking up the words and moving closer to the end of this novelette. I'll for sure finish it tonight then I just have the other two novellas to work on for this "collection". If anyone is curious I've been posting it on my blog. Struggling massively with the end but I need to just DO it. Endings are so freaking hard for me.


----------



## ThinkerX (Apr 14, 2016)

700 words today.  Some books showed up, plus lots of real world stuff going on - mostly vehicle aggravations.  I am going to have to reorganize the whole dang tale once I finish the rough.  

Nimue, you can do this.  Your 'Top Scribe' entry was superb.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Apr 14, 2016)

And today's:



> “I’ve got some plans, my dear, a couple big cons to pull. If all goes well, we’ll leave in the spring, as soon as the rains stop.”
> 
> “What’s the big con?”
> 
> “The port authority,” Raisa said, low, not even sure Cherie knew enough about it to try to explain. “But first, I’ve got a sure thing, with Shadow. I’m going to **** him so magnificently, he’ll walk bowlegged the rest of his life, and the best part is, Lion’s already setit up for me.”


----------



## Chessie (Apr 15, 2016)

I was unable to write today. I've been in a lot of pain and the meds make me exhausted, so I spent half my day asleep and the other half trying to stay awake. Grrr. Going to the doctor tomorrow for a check up so I'm going to ask if he can lower my dose yet. I should've known better. There was no way I was going to be able to finish a book this month. My deadline isn't technically until May 23rd but I'm going to be on these meds for another two weeks so...not sure how I'm supposed to do 3 weeks without serious writing?!?!?!!

I know camp isn't over but I'm not meeting my word goal for this month. :'( Eh, well. The good news is my husband has been waiting on me hand and foot which is sweet of him. We joked that I'm his banged up princess lol.


----------



## ThinkerX (Apr 16, 2016)

800 words over the past couple of days.

Too many distractions, and no end in sight, at least for a week or so.


----------



## ThinkerX (Apr 18, 2016)

Proved unable to resolve some real world issues today, decided to write a bit instead.  1400 words.  

Next few days likely to be busy, though.


----------



## ThinkerX (Apr 21, 2016)

30 (yes, 30) words for tonight, and that's just a outline/description for a chapter.  Real world issues (still, probably going to persist into next week,) plus a bunch of books I ordered showed up.  

On a brighter note, at 15,500 words, I have surpassed my NaNo word count from last April's Camp NaNo.

On the not so bright side, I am still way short of my word count for the November NaNo.


----------



## Velka (Apr 29, 2016)

Sooo, apparently I am absolute crap at checking in with word counts and all that muckety-muck. I haven't updated my nano stats or checked in here, but I have been writing! Actually, I've been writing A LOT. Almost 20K words this month, and about 15K of it hasn't been on my nano project! Tore an old work down to the foundation and have been building it back up.

I wonder if my low post count here this month and my high word count are somehow related? 

Nah


----------



## skip.knox (Apr 30, 2016)

I did not do the camp. I knew there would be too many distractions. 

I'm just dropping in to shower kudos on all you folks. Having done NaNo previously, I appreciate how difficult it can be, how discouraging it can be, how rewarding it can be. Well done to all of you, and remember this sage piece of advice (garnered from genuine sage):

To be sure of hitting your target, just shoot.
Whatever you hit, call that the target.


----------



## ThinkerX (May 1, 2016)

And history repeats itself...

Last April NaNo, I managed a mere 15,000 words on that project.

This time, owing to a bad outline, multiplying RL issues, and a lack of enthusiasm, I wrote 17170 words.  Ugh.

Looks like I'll be most of May finishing the rough...and man will it ever be rough...


----------



## driggs (May 29, 2016)

I didn't get to participate in April. Too much going on in RL. I plan to try and participate in Camp in July and definitely will be participating in NaNo in Nov.


----------



## Chessie (May 31, 2016)

Is anyone doing camp this June? If so, we could use this same thread, no?

I've got a new project that I'm starting specifically for Camp NaNo. Don't think I'll do the cabins though. It's not really my thing.

EDIT: I thought the camp was in June...is it July? I better Google!


----------



## ThinkerX (May 31, 2016)

I believe its July.  I intend to write the rough for 'Empire: Spiral' during that period, though I'll be lucky to be half done by months end. (Still plugging away at 'Empire: Metropolis,' my April NaNo project...though the end is almost in sight.


----------



## Chessie (Jun 1, 2016)

It is indeed July. I get confused every year.


----------



## Ruby (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi Chesterama, 

Campnano takes place in July, but the cabins are open now.


----------



## Mcwalker (Jun 13, 2016)

Glad to see other people excited for this as well. This is my first camp and I can't wait to actually be able to start writing!


----------



## Lunaairis (Jun 20, 2016)

I'm going to be trying out the camp this year too.

I'm continuing the work I started in May. Which was over 40 000 words I got down. So I bumped up my camp NaNowrimo goal to be 100 000.  

Is there a sort of 'friends list' on the camp Nano page? or did they replace that with cabins?


----------



## Phin Scardaw (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm down. I just signed up today. My first time. It's all new to me!


----------



## Ireth (Nov 1, 2016)

Phin Scardaw said:


> I'm down. I just signed up today. My first time. It's all new to me!



I think you're in the wrong thread? Camp NaNo is in April or July, not November. If you're looking for the main NaNo thread on this site, it's here: http://mythicscribes.com/forums/nanowrimo/17283-november-nanowrimo-2016-a.html


----------

